# Thinking about a new case



## Fatback (Aug 4, 2009)

Well my birthday is coming up so I figured I would get myself a little something. Since I getting tired of looking at my computer case I though a new one would be perfect. I build computers for a living and my build count is up to 183 which means I have used most case on the market so I know what I do and don't like but I'm looking for something I have never used before. I have picked a couple that interest me and won't to see what you guys think about them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103021 this was the first one that caught my eye I have did a couple build with Xclio case and have loved everyone of them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517003 this one I'm not sure about looks nice I haven't really heard much about the AZZA cases.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208009 I have always liked the looks of this case but I'm a little worried about the quality of it I have seen it in person once and I liked it but I never go close enough to it to really see it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208029 another Xion I like the green look a lot and I hate blue lights so anything green or red always catches my eye.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119199 I have always liked cooler master cases and this one looks awesome the only thing that throws me off is the Nvidia logo but that can be fixed and some people say it is small.


Which one do you think would make for a good case or if you have something you would recommend lets here it I'm open to anything right now.

Just so you know my budget is around $60+shipping


----------



## Fatback (Aug 5, 2009)

BUMP

I'm really liking this cooler master http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119203 I thought about painting the inside metallic blue and putting some white leds in it might looks good and for $40 if I don't like it then I won't feel bad as if I was to get a $100 case and not like it plus newegg has good RMA policy.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd go with the CoolerMaster
The xions are good at making cheap stuff, but CoolerMaster will implement some of their expensive features for a cheap price.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 6, 2009)

Wherever I am, stranglehold and bomberboysk are there to... not back me up.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042



I new somebody would post the Antec three hundred I will never own the three hundred it a great case no doubt but personally I don't like it. The beta is a good case I like the black interior I was originally thinking of getting one but changed my mind because I don't like the front of it.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 6, 2009)

Beta is cheap AND has a black interior, very stylish and sleek


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> Beta is cheap AND has a black interior, very stylish and sleek



Yea the inside is nice but I hate the front and I would like to have a side window. The cooler master elite 310 is the only one I found so far I like I could easily just get a $100 case but I don't won't to spend to much on my current build because once I reach my goal of $2500(currently have $1100) I will be building a new rig.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 6, 2009)

The Coolermaster Storm Scout has a new low price: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> The Coolermaster Storm Scout has a new low price: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196



yea I saw that but like I said there is no use in me spending a bunch of money on a new case when in probably 6 months I'll be building a new rig. If just trying to fix my current build up because once I get my new rig this one is going to my brother for his birthday.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 6, 2009)

What about the Alpha?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2009)

NZXT casse are pretty cheap and flimsy that's why I try to stay away from them though there are some good ones most are crappy.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't get the Raidmax Aztec. The side window handles break off after like 5 uses.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> Don't get the Raidmax Aztec. The side window handles break off after like 5 uses.



Don't worry about that I have a raidmax now and its a piece of junk that's the big reason I won't to get a new case plus I'm getting tired of looking at it. This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147104 doesn't seem to bad but it's rosewill and I have never owned a quality rosewill product.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 7, 2009)

OMFG! Read the 2 star review on that product. HE USED A MAGNETIC SCREWDRIVER and he's complaining about the case design.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a pretty classy looking case with a bit of Blue LED at the front.

Airflow looks decent if you add the extra front fan.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 7, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> OMFG! Read the 2 star review on that product. HE USED A MAGNETIC SCREWDRIVER and he's complaining about the case design.



Yea I know what an idiot also if you go to the specs and look at the bottom it tells you to use a magnetic screwdriver.



Bodaggit23 said:


> This is a pretty classy looking case with a bit of Blue LED at the front.
> 
> Airflow looks decent if you add the extra front fan.



I was thinking about it for a while thought about purchasing the side windows separate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999200 but it would cost more and the 534 has nothing more then the elite 310 does I would just be wasting money.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 7, 2009)

What about the NZXT Lexa? I know you don't like NZXT, but I watched a buncha reviews on them, and I love them now.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 7, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> What about the NZXT Lexa? I know you don't like NZXT, but I watched a buncha reviews on them, and I love them now.



Yes the lexa is a very nice case I have use it once before very sturdy and pretty strong compared to other NZXT cases. I'm don't really won't to spend that much on a case since I won't have this rig for much longer. Right now it seems that the cooler master elite 310 is the best buy for the money I plan on doing some mods for more fans and probably painting the inside I'm just unsure about the size because my current case is a little bigger but I was wanting something bigger then what I have not smaller.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 7, 2009)

For the price, the godspeed two is a great case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103025

The fans are flared out, as to give the maximum amount of room inside the case, and they are 180mm fans, so they move more air than a 120mm, but run slower and therefore are less noisy. Plus you get two 80mm top fans, and room to add a 120mm fan in both the front and back, and the best part is all the fans are on a speed controller on the rear panel. Best case for the price right now imo.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 7, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> For the price, the godspeed two is a great case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103025
> 
> The fans are flared out, as to give the maximum amount of room inside the case, and they are 180mm fans, so they move more air than a 120mm, but run slower and therefore are less noisy. Plus you get two 80mm top fans, and room to add a 120mm fan in both the front and back, and the best part is all the fans are on a speed controller on the rear panel. Best case for the price right now imo.



I have looked at the godspeed before the only thing I don't like is that the PSU is a little hard to get in and I'm a little worried about how the cable management is going to be I don't see any room in there to hide cables.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 8, 2009)

It does have a PSU/Case combo deal.

Still, I think it's kinda ugly due to the longer than taller look...


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> It does have a PSU/Case combo deal.
> 
> Still, I think it's kinda ugly due to the longer than taller look...



I don't think it's ugly or anything I love it's big brother the Xclio windtunnel but I don't know if it's what I won't. I have been looking at the beta again and I'm starting to like it it would save me the hassle of painting the inside and the cooling is pretty good. The only thing is it says it hold 7 120MM fans I have done 2 builds with the beta and I didn't see 7 places for 120MM fans of course I wasn't looking for them but I don't recall any besides the front,back, and side.


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 8, 2009)

If you've been building for so long, you should know the quality of those cheap $30-40 cases (although there are _some_ exceptions) get yourself a good case, even if you have to save $10-20 more.

A little bit off budget but definitely a quality case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2009)

Ramomar said:


> If you've been building for so long, you should know the quality of those cheap $30-40 cases (although there are _some_ exceptions) get yourself a good case, even if you have to save $10-20 more.
> 
> A little bit off budget but definitely a quality case:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025



Yea the apollo is a pretty good case but If I did get one it would have to be the orange one. I have pretty much forgot about every case I have looked at and looking at some new ones I was wanting a side window but I am thinking of getting one without and just adding one later.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 8, 2009)

Fatback said:


> I don't think it's ugly or anything I love it's big brother the Xclio windtunnel but I don't know if it's what I won't. I have been looking at the beta again and I'm starting to like it it would save me the hassle of painting the inside and the cooling is pretty good. The only thing is it says it hold 7 120MM fans I have done 2 builds with the beta and I didn't see 7 places for 120MM fans of course I wasn't looking for them but I don't recall any besides the front,back, and side.


Not really that hard to paint the inside of a case, plus the beta doesnt have 7 places for 120mm fans, that has to be a misprint. (I love the xclio cases, the godspeed is a good sturdy case)


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Not really that hard to paint the inside of a case, plus the beta doesnt have 7 places for 120mm fans, that has to be a misprint. (I love the xclio cases, the godspeed is a good sturdy case)



Yea it has to be a misprint or something there is no way 7 120MM fans are going in that thing. I like the godspeed have you used it or do you know how the cable management is my corsair PSU has a lot of cables and with the mesh the cables are fat. With my current case I have most of the cables hidden behind the back panel but I had to bend the panel out and barely got it on I don't won't to have to do that with my next case.


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 8, 2009)

Fatback said:


> Yea the apollo is a pretty good case but If I did get one it would have to be the orange one. I have pretty much forgot about every case I have looked at and looking at some new ones I was wanting a side window but I am thinking of getting one without and just adding one later.



The Orange NZXT Apollo looks sexy! I'm telling you from experience. I had one for a little over a year.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2009)

Ramomar said:


> The Orange NZXT Apollo looks sexy! I'm telling you from experience. I had one for a little over a year.



I have never seen the orange one in person only the black and blue one the orange with orange or black interior would looks really good. I went to the arts and crafts store today and looked at some spray paint it's about $3 a can and I would need 2 cans a primer 2 cans of what color I pick and I can of clear coat so about $15 worth of paint defiantly worth it.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2009)

I have decide to go with the godspeed I just hope that the cable management will be good I don't won't to have to bend my case all to hell again.


----------



## Metalflame25 (Aug 8, 2009)

Good choice


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2009)

Metalflame25 said:


> Good choice



I hope so I have used 3 Xclio cases before but those where the high end models I hope the low end one prove to be just as good.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 8, 2009)

Fatback said:


> I have decide to go with the godspeed I just hope that the cable management will be good I don't won't to have to bend my case all to hell again.


Worse case scenerio, you cut a hole in the mobo tray for cable management


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Worse case scenerio, you cut a hole in the mobo tray for cable management



Yep but hopefully I won't have to now maybe I will have more room for a big CPU cooler.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess the advantage of the long case is good airflow, so good choice


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> I guess the advantage of the long case is good airflow, so good choice



Yea well nothing is lock down yet I could still change my mind but I don't know I'm going to do some research on the godspeed and see how the cable management is and if I should have to cut some holes. My case I have now has a lot of holes in the motherboard try for cable management but not enough room behind the back panel to hide the ones I don't need.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I think the length will cut down on cable mess because everything will be straight and manageable.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> Well I think the length will cut down on cable mess because everything will be straight and manageable.



I don't know if you have ever seen how long the cables are on the corsair power supply but they are about 2feet maybe more. I am still sketchy on the godspeed I've been researching it and seems it has little to no cable management this is a big problem for me since I have no tools to cut holes with plus I have a lot of cables. By the time I was to buy a dremel or something I would save money by buying a $100 case.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

I found this case the cable management looks good but the air flow doesn't http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133076. I can't seem to find a good case that has nice cable management and good air flow expect for the cooler master elite 310 or the NZXT Beta.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 9, 2009)

Fatback said:


> I don't know if you have ever seen how long the cables are on the corsair power supply but they are about 2feet maybe more. I am still sketchy on the godspeed I've been researching it and seems it has little to no cable management this is a big problem for me since I have no tools to cut holes with plus I have a lot of cables. By the time I was to buy a dremel or something I would save money by buying a $100 case.


Surely someone you know has a dremel or something similar?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Surely someone you know has a dremel or something similar?



Nobody that I can think of off the top of my head but I will ask around. 

This is the only pick I could find of the Xclio godspeed cable management






I like how he tried to wrap the cables around the drive cages lol

Edit: I have no doubt I can do better then that but there is just no way to hide the cables like I would won't to I like them to be nearly invisible.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht8od9l_6xs pause it a 4:16 in and you can really see how bad the cable management would be I do have a drill I would just have to get a bit big enough so I could fit the 24pin and molex connections threw.

I really like the godspeed but cable management is the most important thing in a case to me I like my cables to be very neat and unnoticeable. I might have to get it and just make it work or get a drill bit big enough to drill some 2 or 3 inch holes in the motherboard tray.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 9, 2009)

(haf 922?)


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> (haf 922?)



and free shipping might have to consider it


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 9, 2009)

Just a thought, you could plan on going with a modular power supply in the future. And you can run the spare cables behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Just a thought, you could plan on going with a modular power supply in the future. And you can run the spare cables behind the motherboard tray.



The next PSU i will get will be for my new build with a new case then the rig I have now will probably be sold or given to a family member. I really do like the godspeed I will just have to find a way to make it work I will even pay to have somebody cut some holes for me if I have to. I have noticed that all the xclio cases have terrible cable management you think for a case that is supposed to have good airflow they could cut some holes for cable management.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 9, 2009)

Fatback said:


> The next PSU i will get will be for my new build with a new case then the rig I have now will probably be sold or given to a family member. I really do like the godspeed I will just have to find a way to make it work I will even pay to have somebody cut some holes for me if I have to. I have noticed that all the xclio cases have terrible cable management you think for a case that is supposed to have good airflow they could cut some holes for cable management.


Hehe, true there. I spent $180 on my WTBK Advanced(almost 2 yrs ago when i built sig rig) and got a modular power supply, had to modify it for good cable management. Then again my case is able to hold server motherboards, and if there were cable holes i wouldnt have a place to put the motherboard standoffs for a server motherboard.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Hehe, true there. I spent $180 on my WTBK Advanced(almost 2 yrs ago when i built sig rig) and got a modular power supply, had to modify it for good cable management. Then again my case is able to hold server motherboards, and if there were cable holes i wouldnt have a place to put the motherboard standoffs for a server motherboard.



I have use the xclio windtunnel a couple of times lucky cable management is not included in the price the customers pay unless I'm in a really good mood or just board. I have also used the Xclio blackhawk, Xclio A380BK and even the Xclio 777.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 9, 2009)

Fatback said:


> I have use the xclio windtunnel a couple of times lucky cable management is not included in the price the customers pay unless I'm in a really good mood or just board. I have also used the Xclio blackhawk, Xclio A380BK and even the Xclio 777.


The 777 is a great case, i actually want to see the 2000 in person, looks like a nice enclosure(Can change the led color in the fans, and can hold a total of like 10 fans)


----------



## Fatback (Aug 9, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> The 777 is a great case, i actually want to see the 2000 in person, looks like a nice enclosure.



I bet the 2000 is a beast. The 777,1000, and 2000 have enough fans to get an airplane off the ground and enough room to park a car. When I did a build with the 777 if I cut all the fans on at once it would start to hoover lol.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 11, 2009)

found this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147135 cable management seems decent and airflow looks awesome once I had 3 120MM fans to sides and top and a slim 80MM behind the mobo.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG Free flash drive on there haha.

I like Rosewills cases, but for some reason, I can't help thinking they're an off brand (based on their name)... anyone agree with me?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 11, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> OMG Free flash drive on there haha.
> 
> I like Rosewills cases, but for some reason, I can't help thinking they're an off brand (based on their name)... anyone agree with me?



Just sound like another name to me they make crappy PSU but there cases are decent and some of there fans.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know they made PSUs.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 11, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> Oh, I didn't know they made PSUs.



I hope your kidding everybody has heard of the Rosewill PSUs they are one of the worst brands to buy.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 11, 2009)

: ( Do I get hurt if I'm honest and say I've never heard of them? : {


----------



## Fatback (Aug 11, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> : ( Do I get hurt if I'm honest and say I've never heard of them? : {



No it just seems weird that you haven't especially since a lot of people around here talk bad about them.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't go in the PSU threads much. Seems kinda boring, no real breakthroughs.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 11, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> I don't go in the PSU threads much. Seems kinda boring, no real breakthroughs.



Yea it's always the same thing lol.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 11, 2009)

In those threads, they're all like

RAILS, WATTS, AC/DC FTW!!

But if I'm ever looking for something hi-quality, then I guess I'll head in there.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 11, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> In those threads, they're all like
> 
> RAILS, WATTS, AC/DC FTW!!
> 
> But if I'm ever looking for something hi-quality, then I guess I'll head in there.



Yea I don't know a lot about PSU but I no what is and isn't good I have to since I build computer for a living.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 11, 2009)

Fatback said:


> Yea I don't know a lot about PSU but I no what is and isn't good I have to since I build computer for a living.


I get my psu lectures from bomberboysk.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 11, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> I get my psu lectures from bomberboysk.



Yea I've had a couple myself but he know what he's talking about.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 11, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> OMG Free flash drive on there haha.
> 
> I like *Rosewill*s cases, but for some reason, I can't help thinking they're an off brand (based on their name)... anyone agree with me?


Rosewill is the newegg house brand.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 11, 2009)

What do you mean by that? NewEgg owns Rosewill?


----------

